
Complex societies precede moralizing gods throughout world history - growlix
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1043-4
======
growlix
Link to PDF: [http://sci-
hub.se/https://doi.org/10.1038/s41586-019-1043-4](http://sci-
hub.se/https://doi.org/10.1038/s41586-019-1043-4)

